
Xkcd: Ineffective Sorts - duck
http://xkcd.com/1185/
======
ntumlin
I must be psychic. Just yesterday I had an idea and made
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5359592>

Maybe Randall just gets all of his comic ideas from failed HN posts.

